# Starlings?



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Any one here ever raise starlings?

I know Kinsey did.

I know they are 'pests, invasive species, harmful to the ecosystem' and all that other jazz. But Since they seem to be here to stay I like to respect them as any other animal.
I had 2 as pets, raised from hatch-lings, that came back daily to bring me worms and earwigs and just be like a little wild family They were called Big peep and Little Peep (i know not very original LOL)

Then 1 day I went to visit my grandma in PA for a few days and when I came back they were gone.....I never did find out what happened, but I was really really crushed. 
If I ever came across another I would keep it, they were the only pets that ever left a 'hole' in my heart after going away.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Starlings, as invasive and naughty as they are, are very pretty birds. It sucks that they disappeared. When I was very young, we raised a few pigeons and one day they got out... The neighbor's dog got to them before we did.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Out of every animal I've ever been lucky enough to befriend, Shadow was the one who left the biggest hole when he left and the one I miss most dearly every single day.

They are THE most amazing, perfect, charismatic, wonderful birds you will ever meet. The things people say really are not true- I remember my time with Shadow as the best time in my life, where nothing ever mattered as long as I had him beside me. I could never own a cockatiel, or parrot, or any bird other than a starling. One day, when there are less animals in my life, and I have the chance, a new starling will join my home, likely a young bird or wounded one, but I know if I got another now, all my other animals would suffer because my entire affection and heart and soul would be so swept up by that bird.

They are like children, except better, and Shadow was so perfect, so wonderful. Everything I did, he did with me just as well, he even entranced random people on the streets by being cute and friendly and clever. He changed a lot of minds about starlings. He ate off my plate, ****, he was learning to speak! There is not one thing on earth better than starlings.

I also raised a fledgeling who was "practicing" in the road, and in a dangerous area. (I know to leave them alone otherwise!) Her name was Stormy and she, too, captured me with her clever ways and intelligence. She was feisty and wild in her heart, and when she was ready, squeezed out of Shadow's cage and flew to join the wild flock that Shadow came from. 

That bird was the love of my life, and I'd give everything to see him one last time. If any of you get the chance to help one of these birds, and can handle how demanding they are, I strongly suggest you do it- even though they are a challenge they are worth every precious second of it! 

Sorry for the rave..Shadow meant everything to me. He still does. His pretty little body sits on my desk and watches me, and he does, too, from over the bridge. I still have his harness and hope to fit it to another starling some day.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I really Miss BigP and LittleP. sounds like Shadow was to you what they were to me, I ahd them for about 2 years, they used to sit on my head and cheep away while I played outside or read or did homework. 

They were not allowed inside, my parents have a strict 'no wild animals in the house' rule. Although my mom is the one who let me keep them and helped me raise them. 
Living in suburban NY, most people though it was strange, but some found the weird girl with the wild birds 'endearing' as I was told LOL

I use to love watching them dig for bugs, they would stick their beaks in the ground and open them making little holes for bugs to come out. Then of course proceed to fill my hood with 'presents', aka earwigs *shudders*

I know most people would probably berate us for loving such a harmful species, but I just brush it off. You can't understand unless you have raised one yourself.
And I find it a lil hypocritical, since so many people would call rats 'pests'

I used to have parakeets, and while I did love them, I agree that no bird is quite like a starling.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I am incredibly excited to announce that I have found a starling breeder. I will be getting a year old female from him. I cannot even explain how happy I am right now, to have the chance to have another of these wonderful birds.

I found a really cool cage at a garage sale, too, and I'm going to decorate it to death.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

So JELOUS
Would they ship to other states as well? I would absolutely kill for more starlings.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He's shipping her from kansas to idaho, so yes, I think he absolutely would. He has hand reared babies right now for 125, and then some older birds who aren't hand-tamed for less money- breeding pairs for 85, and maybe others. I've decided that I can handle the taming and I am getting a 1 year old, parent raised hen. Taming her will take time, but I did it with a truly wild bird, I think I can do it with one who sees humans as food. She is only 50, so much, much less (and shipping, of course). Would you like his e-mail?

I, too, was ready to kill to get another, this little lady is going to be so freaking spoiled rotten. ROTTEN I TELL YOU. I expect to have her talking like a little terror in only a few months, and she is going to have every wish she could think of granted. Treats, toys, my company, plenty of bathtime, and lots of love. She should be here sometime next week. FFFF SO EXCITED.

I am leaning toward "Angel" as her name.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes please give me the email. I dont know if I can now, but if he breeds consistently, when I finally move and have space for another massive parrot cage I will take the plunge. They are SO high maintenance but so worth it.

I also worked with wild birds, I had 2 wild chicks raised to adults. So I guess they were pretty tame from the beginning, so I would probably get a tamed one. 
Post a million pics as soon as you get your bird, I miss my starlings so bad.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

PMed it to you on Facebook. [:

My wonderful Shadow started as a wild adult and I found no challenge from him at all. Part of that, I'm sure, was that he could sense just exactly how much I freaking LOVED him from the start, and he couldn't help but return it. I had him strapped into a harness by the second week, by the third, he was my best buddy. He was a fully wild bird, he was scared out of his featehrs when he first met me.. that changed fast. With something so smart, taming is easy.

Decided to name my baby girl Angel, with something in front of it- maybe Fallen Angel?


----------

